#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Google Talk !!

## Bios

Galera !!!

Quem já baixou o Google Talk ????

É mtoooooo maneiro !! :clap: :clap: 

Totalmente leve .... !!

Vamos fazer um grupo online do Under !!!

O meu é [email protected] !!! 

Vamos criando e adicionando :-) Vamos ajudar a divulgar !!!
:P  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jim

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieu!!! [email protected]

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Eh isso ai pessoal vamos largar o msn e usar o google talk  :Smile: )
eu to usanndo.... se vc me tem no msn e so ver meu username que ja tem o meu talk la  :Smile:

----------


## MarcusMaciel

ja to com 18 users no meu google talk e subindo  :Smile: )))

----------


## Pedro0278

Esse negocio nao funciona no Linux não? 

Só no Windows?

----------


## Bumba

Bom Dia Caros, onde devo adquirir uma conta para que eu possa utilizar o google talk.?
porfavor endiquem eu tbm quero usar !

----------


## seixas

> Galera !!!
> 
> Quem já baixou o Google Talk ????
> 
> É mtoooooo maneiro !! :clap: :clap: 
> 
> Totalmente leve .... !!
> 
> Vamos fazer um grupo online do Under !!!
> ...


Meu [email protected].

Gostei muito do software também!

Paulo Seixas.´.

www.seitel.com.br

----------


## Bios

> Bom Dia Caros, onde devo adquirir uma conta para que eu possa utilizar o google talk.?
> porfavor endiquem eu tbm quero usar !


Tem que ter uma conta no Gmail sim ....

Qdo vc baixar o programa, basta colocar seu email e senha e prontinhu eheheheheh

É hiper pratico  :Big Grin:

----------


## Matuzalem_

Alguem ja testou voz nele??? funciona legal atras do linux com IP falso?? qual o protocolo de voz, alguem sabe??? abracos!!!

----------


## seixas

> Alguem ja testou voz nele??? funciona legal atras do linux com IP falso?? qual o protocolo de voz, alguem sabe??? abracos!!!


Conforme informações dos técnicos Fabiano e Jim aqui da Seitel, é SIP.

Paulo Seixas.´.

www.seitel.com.br

----------


## linuxdf

> Esse negocio nao funciona no Linux não? 
> 
> Só no Windows?


Bom dia Pedro,

Para Linux o Google sugere o uso de outros clientes, como Gaim e Psi.

Veja: http://www.google.com/talk/otherclients.html

Ok!

linux-DF
[email protected]

----------


## budairc

Oushh.. mto leve e nao sei pq.. mas me lembra alguma coisa da apple nisso.. design bacana.. mas espero que nao encham de porcarias.. como aconteceu com o msn.. 
só poderia ter classificacao por grupos.. :P 

se quiserem me adicionar é [email protected]...

Valeuzes..

----------


## fabricio_

duvida : gaim ou psi rodam com proxy ?

--- resposta
gaim nao psi sim 


duvida 2 ------------
no psi
no faq do google ele pede pra mim ativar o Use SSL encryption , mas qndo eu tento ele fala PLUGIN NOT FOUND , ond eu baxo o plugin ?

--- resposta
basta instalar o qca-tls 
no fedora 4 instale facilmente com , yum install qca-tls  :Smile:  


me add ae [email protected]

----------


## B1SH0P

duvida... no gaim como eu configuro issu....

na hr da criação d cta no gaim eu naum tenhu a opção google talk

----------


## fabricio_

> duvida... no gaim como eu configuro issu....
> 
> na hr da criação d cta no gaim eu naum tenhu a opção google talk


http://www.google.com/support/talk/b...y?answer=24073

----------


## mushroom-br

Legal! :good:

----------


## B1SH0P

> duvida... no gaim como eu configuro issu....
> 
> na hr da criação d cta no gaim eu naum tenhu a opção google talk



eskece glr ja axei issu malz ae :toim: :toim: :toim:  :Embarrassment: ops:  :Embarrassment: ops:  :Embarrassment: ops:  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## PiTsA

ahh eu não tenho muita paciencia com msn não... nunca curti...desde o icq q faz tempo q naum uso, o que me satisfaz é o skype....

eu não entendo...o Skype é muito bom pra chat, melhor ainda pra voz...etc... eu uso ele direto... funciona redondo no linux.... windows..etc....

esse gtalk chego agora, só tem pra windows e vendo por cima parece q o skype e melhor..... mas to vendo q vcs estão migrando rpa gtalk... pq naum skype?

----------


## B1SH0P

> ahh eu não tenho muita paciencia com msn não... nunca curti...desde o icq q faz tempo q naum uso, o que me satisfaz é o skype....
> 
> eu não entendo...o Skype é muito bom pra chat, melhor ainda pra voz...etc... eu uso ele direto... funciona redondo no linux.... windows..etc....
> 
> esse gtalk chego agora, só tem pra windows e vendo por cima parece q o skype e melhor..... mas to vendo q vcs estão migrando rpa gtalk... pq naum skype?


cara no meu caso eu vo começar a usar ele pq ja funciona no meu gaim e com o gaim eu ja tenhu icq msn e gtalk agora intaum eu reuno td num soh o mim eh mais comodo...mas soh por issu

----------


## Bios

> esse gtalk chego agora, só tem pra windows e vendo por cima parece q o skype e melhor..... mas to vendo q vcs estão migrando rpa gtalk... pq naum skype?


O Skype é mto bom tb  :Big Grin:  

Infelismente não estou com microfone em casa .... (Ainda ehehe) mas concordo que o Skype é 10 :-)

O Gtalk é novidade ehehe e como toda novidade a gente gosta de experimentar  :Wink:  

Achei mto limpo ....leve .... mto facil de usar !!! É uma pena que no meu trabalho esta bloqueado :cry: 

To usando em casa ... por enquanto ehehehe

----------


## X-LOGAN

Super legal o Msn que se cuide???

[email protected]

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Quando eu tiver coragem de ver mais uma janela no meu micro eu instalo aqui...

Só serve pra quem tem gmail?

----------


## nod3vic3

Galera testei a conversa com voz hoje de manhã e parece ser melhor que o skype, porém testei com um colega do trabalho, então não sei se realmente ele é veloz. 

Amanhã vou testar com um colega de faculdade que costumo conversar pelo skype, daí vou tirar a prova dos 10 e posto aí pra vcs o que eu achei.

Se alguém mais quiser fazer o mesmo seria bom pra gente poder avaliar...


A gente só tem que tomar cuidado pra não ficar muito dependente do Google. Os caras tão investindo em tudo quanto é área. Por enquanto a gente não tá pagando nada, mas e depois que a gente estiver dependente deles??? Só uma questão meio paranóica pra refletir e descontrair um pouco.

----------


## andrebvs

Gostei bastante dle :good: ....

querm quiser me adicionar ta ae

[email protected] :clap:  :Big Grin:

----------


## vonlinkerstain

> Galera testei a conversa com voz hoje de manhã e parece ser melhor que o skype, porém testei com um colega do trabalho, então não sei se realmente ele é veloz. 
> 
> Amanhã vou testar com um colega de faculdade que costumo conversar pelo skype, daí vou tirar a prova dos 10 e posto aí pra vcs o que eu achei.
> 
> Se alguém mais quiser fazer o mesmo seria bom pra gente poder avaliar...
> 
> 
> A gente só tem que tomar cuidado pra não ficar muito dependente do Google. Os caras tão investindo em tudo quanto é área. Por enquanto a gente não tá pagando nada, mas e depois que a gente estiver dependente deles??? Só uma questão meio paranóica pra refletir e descontrair um pouco.


To só te esperando...

----------


## mushroom-br

Alguem sabe me dizer os endereços de conexão para mim poder bloquear ele no proxy?
Grato!
:good:

----------


## gatoseco

O meu google talk é gatosecoctbanos e o skype é gatoseco_especialista !


Valeu !!!

----------


## nozey

Adoro o skype tbm ... porém achei o gtalk melhor. A qualidade do áudio é melhor e ele é bem simples e funcional. Como não sou muito fã de coisas enxamistas e cheia de cores e tal, o Gtalk cai como uma luva pra mim.

A unica coisa ruim que achei até agora é que estou precisando usar outros clientes no linux. Por não gostar muito de gaim, optei pelo Psi. Apesar dele ser bom eu curti mais o proprio software do gtalk.

Agora é esperar uma versão para linux. ;D

----------


## maylenon

ai galera .. o meu é [email protected] . entrem lá .. quero todos na area de wirelless vendedores .. quem quer ensinar e quem que aprender ..... :good:

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Bom virei gentil hehehe meu google talk é mmaciel at gmail dot com

so nao venham me adicionar pra tirar duvidas pq eu nao so suporte qualquer outra coisa pode falar comigo.

So nao me usem de suporte POR FAVOR  :Smile:

----------


## PotHix

ae pessoal...

Ai vai o meu:

willian.molinari at gmail dot com 

Abraços

----------


## [email protected]

aeee o meu é esse ai o [email protected]

----------


## jedi

O meu gtalk esta so para trabalho, muito mais leve que o msn, e menos burogratico.

quem quiser me adcionar:

[email protected]

----------


## nozey

Vocês conseguiram usar voz no gtalk usando o gaim ou o psi?

----------


## MarcusMaciel

infelizmente esta opcao so esta disponivel para o googletalk de windows.

os outros clientes so acessam a rede do googletalk por causa do protocolo jabber.

----------


## WhiteTiger

Aeee galera. [email protected]

google talk rodando no gain blz.

----------


## Virus_cg

Para aqueles que não tem o pacote qca-tls na sua distro, o link do tar.gz para este suporte no psi:

http://www.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/deb....0.orig.tar.gz

:good: t+

----------


## mistymst

bom quanto a saber como funciona o google talk, ele nao é tao simples assim... ele usa o STUN para passar seus pacotes, e utiliza varios codecs, como por exemplo EG.711 que é um codec de bit rate variado, alem de outros classicos, e sendo a maioria de baixo de bit rate (ou seja alta compressao) para nao ocupar mto a banda. Funciona bem ele, infelizmente a voz so funciona no gtalk, é so procurar na google: "google talk codecs" que ele mostra um faq com tudo, quanto a outros IM clients como eles mesmo dizem, so suporta a troca de msgs e nao a voz.. testei usando o iChat do Mac OS X e nao rolou muito... é bem legal a interface tambem  :Smile: 

acho que é so por enqto! qq coisa so pergunta.

----------


## Virus_cg

Não demora muito tem... Já tem GTalk pra linux em modo texto.... 8) 

*Edit:* GNU Talk no caso:
http://gnutalk.sourceforge.net/

http://gnutalk.sourceforge.net/files...0.99.10.tar.gz

:good: t+

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Caramba, sera que eu sou tao anta assim...

Nao to conseguindo conectar com o gaim...

----------


## smvda

[email protected]


falow

----------


## vonlinkerstain

> Não demora muito tem... Já tem GTalk pra linux em modo texto.... 8) 
> 
> *Edit:* GNU Talk no caso:
> http://gnutalk.sourceforge.net/
> 
> http://gnutalk.sourceforge.net/files...0.99.10.tar.gz
> 
> :good: t+


Gtalk e de gnutalk (neste caso) e nao de google talk

----------


## stumm

to usando ele no gaim, jah usava o jabber antes no server "amessage.de", agora to usando o server do google mesmo. os caras do google foram bem espertos... pois criaram seu proprio IM sem precisar implementar um novo protocolo...
meu google talk: "stummjr at gmail dot com"

abraco.

----------


## vonlinkerstain

> to usando ele no gaim, jah usava o jabber antes no server "amessage.de", agora to usando o server do google mesmo. os caras do google foram bem espertos... pois criaram seu proprio IM sem precisar implementar um novo protocolo...
> meu google talk: "stummjr at gmail dot com"
> 
> abraco.


qual versao do gaim?

----------


## stumm

gaim 1.2.1 no "debian sarge"
vc nao tah conseguindo configurar??? serah q sua rede nao tah bloqueando o jabber com o proxy???

----------


## Drozzini

Ai, to no gtalk ja tb....

[email protected]

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Instalei o kurumin pois estava com preguiça de gravar um cd

O problema é que ele não deixa eu deixar em branco a opção recurso, se eu deixo-a em branco, ele escreve Gaim na frente...

É uma rede doméstica

----------


## Drozzini

mas isso eu acredito que não tenha problema, pelo q entendo, esse campo recurso, é só pra identificar o cliente que vc está usando. aqui eu consegui conectar normalmente deixando o recurso como "gaim" mesmo

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Caramba, e por que será que ta dando este pau entao?
Ele abre a janelinha de conexão, mas nada...

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Caramba, e por que será que ta dando este pau entao?
Ele abre a janelinha de conexão, mas nada...

A barrinha fica paraca

----------


## Drozzini

Pode postar como deixou a sua configuração ??

----------


## vonlinkerstain

protocolo jabber
nome do usuario vonlinkerstain
servidor gmail.com


x auto conectar
x usar tls se disponivel

porta 5222

so issoo resto ta em branco

----------


## Drozzini

o teu conect server está como: talk.google.com ??

Não tem nada no teu proxy ou firewall impossibilitando conexões na porta 5222 ??

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Mudei para talk.google.com e agora ta tando erro no fluxo de xml....

----------


## Drozzini

nossa, q estranho cara... me add ai no msn q a gente tenta resolver.... pra mim vai ser mais facil q ficar postando no forum, se a gente conseguir vc posta aki pra galera o q era

----------


## vonlinkerstain

> o teu conect server está como: talk.google.com ??
> 
> Não tem nada no teu proxy ou firewall impossibilitando conexões na porta 5222 ??


Valeu drozzini....

era o seguinte:

Servidor: gmail.com
Conectar ao servidor: talk.google.com (este eu estava deixando em branco)

Que coisinha mais besta
hehehehe

Ae galera é o seguinte
meunomenaunder at gmail dot com

----------


## Drozzini

O importante é q conseguiu  :Big Grin: 

Viva viva viva :good: :good: :good: :good: :clap: :clap: :clap:

----------


## Drozzini

http://www.zenisys.com.br/imagens/gk...-05_143607.jpg



Bom, to tentando postar a imagem ai caso alguem mais tenha dificuldade ^^

----------


## Virus_cg

Eu uso o PSI como cliente Jabber, acho melhor que o Gaim... Tive uns problemas no início para complilar (biblioteca incompleta  :Big Grin: ) e na configuração, porta errada. O PSI usa a porta 5223 e não 5222. Eu estava acompanhando a explicação do *Drozzini* ao *vonlinkerstain* e não vi citarem o site do próprio gtalk que explica a configuração de diferentes clientes Jabber para uso com gmail, então vou deixar o endereço aqui só para complementar, se mais alguém tiver dúvidas pode ser que tire aqui:

http://www.google.com/talk/otherclients.html

t+

:good:


*Edit.:* Tem o psi em pacotes via apt em algumas distros também.

----------

